# Overige rubrieken > Oproepen >  Scriptieonderzoek nek- en schouderklachten: 1 gratis natuurgeneeskundige behandeling

## Conciencia

Dit studiejaar staat voor mij in het teken van mijn afstuderen aan de Hogeschool voor Natuurlijke Gezondheid (HNG) in Meppel.
Dat betekent dat ik naast het voeren van mijn praktijk als naturopaat ook gestart ben met het maken van een onderzoek.

Wat ik onderzoek zijn twee verschillende therapievormen, namelijk een voetreflexbehandeling en een baunscheidtieren behandeling om te bekijken welke therapievorm sneller effect heeft.
Voor dit onderzoek ben ik op zoek naar mannen/vrouwen tussen de 20 en 55 jaar die chronische nek / schouderklachten hebben waarbij er geen aanwijzingen zijn voor de oorzaak van deze klachten.

Het onderzoek betekent voor u dat u een gratis behandeling krijgt en zodoende kennis kan maken met mij en mijn manier van werken.

Nadat u zich opgegeven heeft voor dit onderzoek ontvangt u van mij via de e-mail een vragenlijst. Nadat deze ingevuld is teruggestuurd maak ik met u een afspraak voor de behandeling. U houdt de eerste 3 dagen de reacties van de behandeling bij. Tien dagen na de behandeling ontvangt u dan nog een evaluatieformulier.

Natuurlijk is het mogelijk om deze behandeling een vervolg te geven, zeker als de resultaten voor u positief zijn. Zie voor meer informatie www.conciencia.nl
Ook als u nog vragen heeft kunt u via deze site contact opnemen.

----------

